# Painful Trigger



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Not sure why my memory brought this up but I realized that the first Super Bowl my wife and I watched together the New York Giants were in it. Now going through the whole divorce process, who do we have in the Super Bowl....the New York Giants.

Funny how the mind remembers certain things.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

proudwidaddy said:


> Not sure why my memory brought this up but I realized that the first Super Bowl my wife and I watched together the New York Giants were in it. Now going through the whole divorce process, who do we have in the Super Bowl....the New York Giants.
> 
> Funny how the mind remembers certain things.


We watched Patriots and Giants on our wedding night.

It was a great game and good fun.


----------

